# Hose size for Fluval FX5



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I was wondering what the hose size for the FX5 is. The reason is, I'm thinking of buying one. There's an Ebay ad that lists it for $129.99, which seems like an excellent deal. So I'm thinking of jumping on it. I want to use a Hydor inline heater with it, but I'm not sure if it will require some reducers or something in order to use the heater.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

1" tubing according to the Dr's Site

Don't reduce the hose It'll restrict the flow, split it.


----------

